# Adding Power Pro Question...



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

SOS......SOS........SOS.......



Need some input please................I want to put 150 yards of 50# braid on top of the 30 or 40 ( not sure which??) mono on my 4/0 reel............ I'm not sure how much mono to strip off before I do so. I would like to end up with the finnished spool about where it is now........ anyone have a formula they use to determine how much line to strip???

Thanks for any input.....................Dennis


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spooling Line*

It makes it nicer if you have two reels of the approximate same size

You first strip all of the line from the reel.

You take the spool of braid and reel it onto the second reel. Then you tie the mono on and spool it on until the spool is full to the top.

Then reel the line back onto the spool of the first reel. This puts the braid on top.

I hope that this helps. C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

50lb power pro is extremely thin and will not take up much space on the outer rim of a 4/0 spool. If you have a pre-metered 150yd spool, then I would mark the desired fill level on the spool and then pull off enough of the line on the reel to where you are about 1/4" below your mark. With 50lb power pro, 150yds should bring you almost exactly to your mark.

Make sure it goes on very tight


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Take it to the tackle shop where you bought the braid and they should spool it up for you free of charge


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the helpful replys ( and the other one....wasnt looking for a free lunch / sorry it may have apeared that way )............

plan on loading what is stripped from reel onto unused reel case i need it some day/ just wasnt sure how much to strip.......thanks again


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Adding Braid*



Chris V said:


> 50lb power pro is extremely thin and will not take up much space on the outer rim of a 4/0 spool. If you have a pre-metered 150yd spool, then I would mark the desired fill level on the spool and then pull off enough of the line on the reel to where you are about 1/4" below your mark. With 50lb power pro, 150yds should bring you almost exactly to your mark.
> 
> Make sure it goes on very tight


Very good info. I haven't worked with braid that much. Thanks!

I was raised in Foley, AL many moons ago. C2


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey. Thanks again..............FYI: I stopped at Bass Pro Shop in Spanish Fort and slobbered on the Display cases this afternoon. Talked to a couple guys that put line on reels they sell............was suggested to remove 50 yards or so and connect to the mono...............showed a couple knots to connect the different lines...............guess i'll get busy tomorrow, thanks again.................Dennis


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Try this as well. 

http://www.thesmartfisherman.com/gpage4.html


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

FY05CPO said:


> Try this as well.
> 
> http://www.thesmartfisherman.com/gpage4.html


 


This was Dead on, Thanks.... turns out My 113 reel was used in the example and all of the math was already done for me...... Just finnished loading the braid and it turned out right the first aptempt. I really apreciate all of the help...............Dennis


----------

